# "Oh No You din't!" cries Hillary



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Cue the Clinton butthurt! Trump keeps Comey as FBI director
Posted at 10:24 am on January 24, 2017 by Sam J.

President Trump has decided to keep Comey as the Director of the FBI.


And as you can imagine, the Left didn’t exactly take the news all that great because they still blame Comey for Hillary breaking the law. He didn’t make her corrupt, he just didn’t let it slide.

But yeah yeah, cue the crazies, WAAAAAAAAH::vs_smirk:


If this is failing upward we don’t see a downside. Just sayin’.


*eye roll*:vs_worry:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Comey isn't my bureaucrat, but if it is causing the skirts to wet their panties, I'm good with him staying.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone who has read any of my political opinions knows I do not like the Clinton's. I think Comey should be replaced as what went down with the emails was bizarre. I am sure much went down in private that I do not know but I do not have confidence in the man.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Anyone who has read any of my political opinions knows I do not like the Clinton's. I think Comey should be replaced as what went down with the emails was bizarre. I am sure much went down in private that I do not know but I do not have confidence in the man.


Can we wait a year? I need more liberal tears for this spring's garden. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Can we wait a year? I need more liberal tears for this spring's garden. :vs_laugh:


Perhaps we can call it the Denton Rule.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No fan of Comey. He caved to Clinton and Obama. But at least he knows where the truth is hidden. Maybe a good reason to keep him around.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> No fan of Comey. He caved to Clinton and Obama. But at least he knows where the truth is hidden. Maybe a good reason to keep him around.


Just let him know that his continued employment depends on that "truth", . . . he'll come around.

He's a WDC insider, . . . if he can't be bought, . . . he can be sold.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Just let him know that his continued employment depends on that "truth", . . . he'll come around.
> 
> He's a WDC insider, . . . if he can't be bought, . . . he can be sold.
> 
> ...





Smitty901 said:


> No fan of Comey. He caved to Clinton and Obama. But at least he knows where the truth is hidden. Maybe a good reason to keep him around.





Camel923 said:


> Anyone who has read any of my political opinions knows I do not like the Clinton's. I think Comey should be replaced as what went down with the emails was bizarre. I am sure much went down in private that I do not know but I do not have confidence in the man.





Denton said:


> Comey isn't my bureaucrat, but if it is causing the skirts to wet their panties, I'm good with him staying.


I see it this way, the Cliton charges can be brought faster with him vs starting all over from scratch with a replacement...... A "Deal" was made here.
he,he,he...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Waiting to see what kind of "deal" the Clinton's make!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Comey worked for Rudy Giuliani...Comey reopened Clinton email stuff...sends letter 10 days before election. Comey keeps his job. 
That's not defending Hillary. That's showing politics as usual.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> Comey worked for Rudy Giuliani...Comey reopened Clinton email stuff...sends letter 10 days before election. Comey keeps his job.
> That's not defending Hillary. That's showing politics as usual.


And you think she's innocent?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> And you think she's innocent?


No, I don't. She had no business running for president.
That doesn't mean there wasn't some backroom dealings for jobs.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Mish said:


> No, I don't. She had no business running for president.
> That doesn't mean there wasn't some backroom dealings for jobs.


Welcome to the 21st century Mish.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I am going to suggest Her Boy, Barack is equally guilty of treasonous acts as well.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> I am going to suggest Her Boy, Barack is equally guilty of treasonous acts as well.


Which one is the master, . . . and which one is the pup?

I've never figured it out...............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I see it this way, the Cliton charges can be brought faster with him vs starting all over from scratch with a replacement...... A "Deal" was made here.
> he,he,he...


Really just wanted to say how much I like your new avatar....

Nice.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Maol9 said:


> Really just wanted to say how much I like your new avatar....
> 
> Nice.


My new best friend helped me!
The one and only CRICKET!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I think Mr Comey had some guilt pangs about failing to do his job on his original recommendation on not to prosecute the Hildebeast. First and foremost he is a cop of sorts. Its not his job to determine whether she got indicted or not. Thats a duty for the Atty General. His job is to gather the facts and present the info in a rational manner. Glad he got remorseful and gets to keep his job for a while longer.


----------

